
Moo.com shuts down Flavors.me (acquired 2012) - CiaranR
Hello,<p>With regret, we’ve made the decision to close down Flavors.me.<p>Due to a change in strategic direction, we&#x27;ve decided to move resources to focus on other digital projects and MOO&#x27;s core heartland - helping businesses of all sizes look their best with beautiful printed products.<p>We fully appreciate how frustrating this is and hope you understand that we’ve deliberated over this decision for many months. Recent issues with Flavors have forced us to look very carefully at the service we provide and we no longer feel we can offer a robust service into the future.<p>We’ve already disabled new sign-ups and in the coming months we will begin to retire parts of the service. Due to this, we will be closing all free subscriber accounts on 31st March 2017. You are more than welcome to continue using Flavors until this date, but we’d encourage you to start looking for an alternative solution.<p>Below are a couple of suggested tools for building an online presence, from companies that we know and trust will provide a solid platform and a good customer experience.<p>Squarespace: We are excited to offer 10% off Squarespace for your new website. Try Squarespace for free, and when you’re ready to launch, get ten percent off your first purchase with the offer code FLAVORS10. This offer is effective through March 31, 2017.<p>About.me: A simple way to create your free, one-page website in just a few minutes. There are paid upgrade options available if you want to use your own domain.<p>As it isn’t going to be possible to automatically migrate your existing Flavors content, if you have any questions please feel free to get in touch with us via support@flavors.me<p>Best regards,
Flavors Support
======
spaceboy
There's something similar on Telnic
[https://www.telnic.org](https://www.telnic.org)

------
DNPrices
That-Is.Me is still up and running and domain mapping is included.

~~~
DNPrices
also [http://sincere.ly/](http://sincere.ly/) which started way before
Flavours.

------
realPubkey
Has anyone heard of flavors.me? Or even moo.com?

~~~
stephenr
I knew moo.com existed, but not what it did.

